# [SOLVED] Wireless internet and landline phone problem



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

Whenever a call comes through the wireless internet stops working until after the call has been completed, I was wondering if there was a quick and easy fix for this.
I believe the phone also interferes with a direct, ethernet cord connection but I have not had a chance to confirm it.
Our internet is provided by Cox High Speed Internet, we have a webstar(Can't find a model number) cable modem which feeds into our wireless Belkin g plus router(Model number is "f5d7231-4").


----------



## ITBL (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Hello Davis,
Is a wireless phone attached to your landline. Older wireless phones can run in the same range as wirelss internet.

http://www.ITBusinessLabs.com
Professional Computer Services with over 17 years of experience.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

I'd suspect that the wireless phone is stepping on the router's wireless signal.

Try changing the router's channel.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Oh, if you are on DSL, be sure there is a filter on that phone.


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

To ITBL: Yes we have a wireless phone attached to our land line, I would say it is six-seven years old.

To johnwill: How do I change my wireless channel?

To rosiesdad: How do I tell if I am on DSL and if I am how do I put a filter on the phone?


----------



## ITBL (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Hello David,
A wireless phone of that age probably runs on the same frequency as your router. 
You can replace the phone to eliminate the issue
You could go into the routers setup to change the wireless channel, but there is not alot of adjustment allowed and it may not help.

You mentioned that you have cox high speed and a cable modem so it is not DSL and the filter is not required.


http://www.ITBusinessLabs.com
Professional Computer Services with over 17 years of experience.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

What is the exact make/model of the router?


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Wireless 2.4 GHz 802.11g/802.11b High-Speed Mode Wireless G Router

I hope that helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

That's the the make or model of the router, try looking on the label on the bottom of the router.


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

I thought you wanted the make/model, what am I looking for then?

Model number is f5d7231-4


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Change the wireless channel on the router, in the US I like channels 1, 6, and 11 as my first choices.


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

How do I change the channel? I can't find any buttons on it.


----------



## ITBL (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Hello David.lewing,
If you still have the manual follow the instructions for connecting to the administration page. You will use your web browser. If you need more help post the brand of router, linksys/netgear or other.

http://www.ITBusinessLabs.com
Professional Computer Services with over 17 years of experience.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*



David.lewing said:


> How do I change the channel? I can't find any buttons on it.



Sometimes there is a IP printed on the bottom of the router, log into that and do it via software.
OR look google online and find the manual. Google is your friend.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Here's your router manual: http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7231-4&aid=5388&scid=221


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

I changed the channel from 11 to 6 and now it works. Thanks.


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

After I changed the setting two of our three Vista computers could no longer connect, I changed the settings back but they still won't connect. My XP computer doesn't have a problem.

It says something like this, 

The settings saved on this computer for this network do not match the requirements of the network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Change the channel to the working channel.
Remove ALL the stored wireless profiles from the XP computers and search for networks again.
Enter the correct encryption key, and they'll connect.


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

The XP computer doesn't have a problem, it was two of the vista computers. I do not know what an encryption key is, how do I find out what ours is?
I cannot find a way to remove the stored wireless profiles.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

The encryption key is set in the router's configuration for the wireless capability.




1. In the Network and Sharing Center, under Tasks on the left side, click Manage wireless networks to bring up the Manage Wireless Networks window.

2. Right-click the SSID (network name) that displays in the list and choose Properties from the menu. 

3. Click to clear the "Connect to a more preferred network if available" checkbox.


----------



## David.lewing (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

Okay, the internet now works without problems. Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet and landline phone problem*

You're welcome.


----------

